# Itchy Feet After A Walk



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

About 30 mins after coming home from a walk, Alfie goes absolutely nuts. He jumps on the bed, off the bed, into the spare room, lies for a second, then repeats the whole exercise. He runs up and down the stairs, and goes nuts rolling in the living room and in his bed, digging at it, rubbing his face and rubbing himself against the furniture. He did this this evening for about 90mins.

Ive worked out that its because his feet itch (and probably other body parts due to be bald and useless), most likely at the moment due to all the young nettles sprouting up.

Ive tried using vinegar but he just smelt like a chippy and licked it off. Ive also used baby wipes, but to no effect.

I dont want to use piriton, as he would be dosed constantly, and they dont really agree with him anyway.

Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Keep him away from stinging nettles


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> About 30 mins after coming home from a walk, Alfie goes absolutely nuts. He jumps on the bed, off the bed, into the spare room, lies for a second, then repeats the whole exercise. He runs up and down the stairs, and goes nuts rolling in the living room and in his bed, digging at it, rubbing his face and rubbing himself against the furniture. He did this this evening for about 90mins.
> 
> Ive worked out that its because his feet itch (and probably other body parts due to be bald and useless), most likely at the moment due to all the young nettles sprouting up.
> 
> ...


rub him with dock leaves


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Milly doe the same when we walk in a certain area - I thought maybe it was some sort of chemical that had been used on the ground. But other half sys not - the only thing he ould think of is that there were tiny nettles there
DT


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you tried Thornit on his paws? I believe that works. :001_smile:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Keep him away from stinging nettles


Thats like saying keep him off the grass :lol:

They seem to be everywhere here. that and thistles which seem to have the same effect.


borderer said:


> rub him with dock leaves


Would they have grown yet? I havent seen anything that looks remotely like them so far this year.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I get the same thing with mine, especially this time of year, mostly Alf. I have a flannel that I keep in the kitchen just for him, when we come in from a walk, he goes into the back while I run the flannel under the cold tap, then I wipe down his paws. It seems to help the problem. Not sure if its the cold water, or the wipe down, but either way for the most part it seems to work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Thats like saying keep him off the grass :lol:
> 
> They seem to be everywhere here. that and thistles which seem to have the same effect.
> 
> Would they have grown yet? I havent seen anything that looks remotely like them so far this year.


ya right is a a bit early for them


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

bird said:


> I get the same thing with mine, especially this time of year, mostly Alf. I have a flannel that I keep in the kitchen just for him, when we come in from a walk, he goes into the back while I run the flannel under the cold tap, then I wipe down his paws. It seems to help the problem. Not sure if its the cold water, or the wipe down, but either way for the most part it seems to work.


I think it's the cold water, if Alf ever gets trouble, he likes laying on the cold patio stones


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

This is what he does to his bed YouTube - Alfie after a days "work".

Amusing at first, but he does it for well over an hour and wears himself out.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Thats like saying keep him off the grass :lol:
> 
> .


sadly thats exactly what my friend has to do with her black lab, he had a full skin allergy test done, and low and behold grass is his nemisis, so now he can not go on grass, having sid that he does really well now, his allergy got really bad.

Mo


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

moboyd said:


> sadly thats exactly what my friend has to do with her black lab, he had a full skin allergy test done, and low and behold grass is his nemisis, so now he can not go on grass, having sid that he does really well now, his allergy got really bad.
> 
> Mo


I dont think living where i do i could have a dog like that.

Thankfully Alf doesnt come up with welts or a rash, but he does have the most sensitive of feet.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

moboyd said:


> sadly thats exactly what my friend has to do with her black lab, he had a full skin allergy test done, and low and behold grass is his nemisis, so now he can not go on grass, having sid that he does really well now, his allergy got really bad.
> 
> Mo


I know someone with a choc lab thats allergic to grass. He still goes on grass, but has a full wipe down after each walk, or if its really warm a hose down to keep the allergy under control.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Rupert gets itchy feet but I think his are an allergy but he comes home has a drink and takes it in turns to dip his front feet in his water bowl then chews and licks at his back ones.

I'd try a bucket of cold water and dunk his feet for half a min or so if he will let you see if that helps at the start at all. Must be a pain


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

I was once advised to apply surgical spirit to my feet over a fortnight to harden the undersoles of feet prior to expeditions. 

Not sure whether you soak or wipe the spirit on. May not work with dogs either


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just wondering if dermacton would help they do it in shampoo bars, cream or a spray form. aaromess.com/ if you want to have a look.

www.aromesse.com/


----------

